# Few more at sunset last night;)



## Denise1952 (Jul 21, 2014)

Started out yellows and gold



Then started changing to pink



The first two were facing West and the feathery pink was more Southeast


----------



## Raven (Jul 21, 2014)

Amazing.  What beautiful and brilliant colours.
I think the vibrant pink is my favourite but each one is gorgeous!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 21, 2014)

Ty Raven, I like the pinks too, the feathery one is my very fave


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2014)

:coolpics:...love nature/sky picture, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Ina (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice Denise, Keep it up! :wave:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 21, 2014)

thanks gals, it's fun.  I stood out on the deck last night (won't be seeing these sunsets where I'm moving) and just enjoyed the lovely breeze we were having.  I mean you do get to see a few on the Oregon Coast, and it has it's own sort of beauty


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2014)

So nice Denise.  What a show of colors!


----------



## Shirley (Jul 22, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks Shirley, someone else did the sky, but yeah, I took the digital :lofl:


----------

